# Home theater wireless humming?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all,

i got a problem with my rear set of speaker's - dynamic wireless speakers system. When they are plugged in the power it's ok. But wen i turn on the main part of home theater the humming begins on speaker's. I tried to click on reset frequency button behind subwofer (box) but it doesn't help(it stops if i hold it). Do i need better cable for interference? Tried another plug but it wont help. Please how can i fix it????

Thnx a LOT.

:wits-end:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the shack!

When you said "you tried another plug-in" did you run an extension cord over to the same circuit that the rest of your A/V equipment is running on?


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Have you tried turning other things off, like fluorescent lights and other equipment all around the house?
What brand/model are the speakers?
Try disconnecting the cable from your satellite/cable to see if that stops the hum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I try-ed everything from turning of light's, microwave, refrigerator...brand=dynamic. II tried "extension cord ". Can it be that its broken? It hums only when i turn on central part wireless..i assume bluetooth.

Thanx for ideas.


----------

